# doncaster reptile expo



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

whats the nearest train station? is it easy enough to get from the station to the dome?
or is anyone driving from london?


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Doncaster train station is quite a walk from the dome, around 2 miles i think.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im driving from leicester if u can get there,


----------



## Markham Pets (Jun 10, 2009)

Doncaster train station is quite a way away, however there are regular busses that go straight to the Dome, just ask at the information desk there. The bus station is directly next to the station.

:2thumb:


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

is there one next month?


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sunday 6th November :2thumb:


----------



## Doidge (May 15, 2009)

is that the main show this year or has it been?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Doidge said:


> is that the main show this year or has it been?


this november one will be just as busy as the others i would have thought,

if not busier with all the hatchlings around


----------

